#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  （轉）幸運兔子遇雪崩 驚險跳走大命生還

## 弦月

https://hk.news.yahoo.com/-025843601.html

影片網址點這裡

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
這是上弦月我昨天在新聞台看到的
這隻兔子真的超厲害的！
直直衝進雪崩裡！而且憑著它的好身手幸運生還！
如果是我，我應該會在一秒內被淹沒
然後這真是位可敬的獵物

還有，這是我第一次在新聞版發文呢～ :wuffer_thpt:

----------

